# weather



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it always rain this much in Jaén and Granada?

I've been monitoring the weather in these 2 cities.
In about a month there were about 3 or 4 days when sun was forecasted.
All the rest rain.

Every place in europas had unusual weather the last month, is this the same for granada and Jaèn? or is this much rain the usual?

I've only followed the forecasts sow i don't know if what forecasted became reality.

greetz

Giuly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

giuly said:


> Does it always rain this much in Jaén and Granada?
> 
> I've been monitoring the weather in these 2 cities.
> In about a month there were about 3 or 4 days when sun was forecasted.
> ...


Apparently southern Spain this winter has had the highest rainfall in 60 years! Floods, landslides, deaths..... Its been relentless and apparently hasnt finished yet! and its really starting to p*** me off LOL!!!!! My garden is a lake, the weeds are having a field day, literally and the dogs keep coming in and out with their wet and muddy paws all over the floor that I keep having to wash. So there LOL I'm not happy about it - can you tell  

I think that answers your question! I cant say I expected this when I moved here two years ago, but at least we get the rainfall all over with at once, unlike the UK when it could and does occur all year round

Jo xxxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> unlike the UK when it could and does occur all year round
> 
> Jo xxxx


Here in gods country in Hampshire the last two days have been just perfect - just like today The sun beaming down , the air clear, the light clearer, fresh, crisp. The snowdrops and crocuses gather in swarms around the church. Despite the low night temperatures the roses are shooting. The early trees are showing signs of swelling buds. The thrushes, blackbirds, tits, robins, sparrows, ..........

O to be in England ........

And we won 3-1 last night 

Just striking a balance


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

what is the normal amount of rain in southern spain?

some sites say that the province of jaén has more rain as general spain.
I find that hard to believe not?

Average rainfall in Jaén(mm)

Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec
Spain	50	48	55	44	47	13	8	18	39	78	60	55
Jaén 77	79	46	78	62	18	20	34	64	104	231	116

grtz


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

giuly said:


> what is the normal amount of rain in southern spain?
> 
> some sites say that the province of jaén has more rain as general spain.
> I find that hard to believe not?
> ...


Giuly these figures do not show the true picture I fear. The most serious problem in Spain, and this according to my relations in Jaen among others, is the type of rain. The heavy downpours wash over hard dry land and thus the floods and damage to agriculture. Many villages in particular are not prepared for such volume of water in a short space of time. 

I guess the impossible question is: Is this change in profile a long lasting trend, a return to normality, an impact of global warning, to be short lived, ..... Answers on a postcard to Michael Fish please 

Certainly my brother in law who is retiring back to his Jaen from many years in Madrid finds the current weather most unsavoury (sorry I can't translate the words he uses). His basement garage has been a swimming pool at times. That said in Madrid in the last two years there has been very unusual rainfall. To land at Barajas and see green all around you think the pilot must have got his destination wrong.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You cant ever look at charts to see what its like. It says that its gonna rain here today, but its been lovely and sunny, 24c and warm. The rain in Spain is, as Nigel says heavy downpours that due to the sheer volume of rain falling causes flooding. Also it can bbe very localised. On more than one occasion I've seen it tipping it down on the field opposite my house and none here 50 metres away!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guily, some of these might help you.

Malaga weather, Malaga temperature, Malaga rainfall

Weather forecast - History - Malaga

You can choose which areas you want. I think so far this year we 've had 4 days when it's rained. A day @ end of Jan. 4hrs. on the 4th. feb. Monday afternoon & o/ night & a day a week or so ago. We've had a few cloudy days but otherwise sun. 22c Yday & today, the wife even cleaned out the fires @ the end of last week , told me winter was over!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Hi guily, some of these might help you.
> 
> Malaga weather, Malaga temperature, Malaga rainfall
> 
> ...


Do you know this Spanish saying??

*Hasta el cuarenta de mayo no te quites el sayo*

Don't take off your "sayo" (Winter clothing) until the 10th of June (40th of March)

Meaning
Don't put your vest away yet, at least if you live in Madrid or to the north!!!That wind whipping off the snowy mountains may freeze your whatsit's still!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol. No use for that saying here as it didn't drop below 30c in June last year! Then summer came!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Lol. No use for that saying here as it didn't drop below 30c in June last year! Then summer came!!


 
Hahaha. Not the case here, but August was **** hot!!


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks all for the useful answers!.

@ gus-lopez

The things that worries me is that i got my numbers of jaen from the same website  here have i picked the wrong regio for good weather ?

greetz


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you know this Spanish saying??
> 
> *Hasta el cuarenta de mayo no te quites el sayo*
> 
> ...


The equivalent to "Ne'er cast a clout till May be out"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> The equivalent to "Ne'er cast a clout till May be out"


Yes, but I find that more difficult to understand than the Spanish!!

cast a clout¿¿¿??????


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, but I find that more difficult to understand than the Spanish!!
> 
> cast a clout¿¿¿??????


Although there are many interpretations of it, one of the definitions of "clout" was a warm winter garment, similar to a "sayo"?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> Although there are many interpretations of it, one of the definitions of "clout" was a warm winter garment, similar to a "sayo"?


Ah ha!
Thank  you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just so you know, tomorrow's June the 9th or the 40th of May.See above for mention of _*sayo*_!!
All last week was very hot and getting almost as hot as the summer, but today it poured down in the late afternoon, and although it's not cold it's not hot. Apparently temperatures will be down by about 20º tomorrow compared with the weekend


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a reason why the weather over most of western Europe for the last 6 months has been 'interesting' to say the least. For those of you who don't want to be bored senseless don't read on. For the geeks and those who need an explanation, I'll keep it very short. 

Every few years the southern Pacific experiences an event called El Nino. Sometimes it has little effect and othertimes, like this one, the effect can be felt worldwide. Last year's El Nino was the worst in living memory and has all but decimated Peru's anchovy industry. When there is a bad El Nino it has a major impact on ocean currents, particularly those which have an impact on the equatorial circulatory currents. When that occurs, there is a consequent impact on the prevailing wind patterns and also ocean surface temperatures. This in turn affects the gulf stream and the atmospheric jet stream. It is the misplacement of the jet stream that has caused the deluge of rain experienced almost everywhere and the cold temperatures and snowfall in northern Europe. El Nino has been around for centuries and has nothing at all to do with climate change although there are some meteorologists who argue that climate change might make the El Nino events increasingly hazardous. We'll see!!

That's all folks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its been trying to rain here all day and is cloudy, but by far the real problem here in Málaga today is the high winds?? My pump house door has blown off, the chair cushions have been in the pool and my pool inflatables are nowhere to be seen!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its been trying to rain here all day and is cloudy, but by far the real problem here in Málaga today is the high winds?? My pump house door has blown off, the chair cushions have been in the pool and my pool inflatables are nowhere to be seen!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


it's really calm here - no rain yet either

have a look at this

Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en España - El Tiempo


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We here in the Canaries have two days of heavy rain forecast, yes please bring it on!!

We haven't had a decent shower since the beginning of February.

El niño, if it is his fault, he wants a kick up the jacksie.

H


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its been trying to rain here all day and is cloudy, but by far the real problem here in Málaga today is the high winds?? My pump house door has blown off, the chair cushions have been in the pool and my pool inflatables are nowhere to be seen!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


it's because you've got a gammy leg JoJo. The wind knows that and so it's doing its worst while you can't fight back...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hepa said:


> We here in the Canaries have two days of heavy rain forecast, yes please bring it on!!
> 
> We haven't had a decent shower since the beginning of February.
> 
> ...


If you pay my airfare for a flight to Peru I'll happily give it a kick up the jacksie or anywhere else you'd like...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> it's because you've got a gammy leg JoJo. The wind knows that and so it's doing its worst while you can't fight back...



I know, I'd get blown of my crutches out there!!! However, the one good thing about this weather is that hopefully tonight there will be NO MOZZIES (they cant fly in wind)!!! :clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know, I'd get blown of my crutches out there!!! However, the one good thing about this weather is that hopefully tonight there will be NO MOZZIES (they cant fly in wind)!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


No they can't but what they can do is wiat around in pools of water and wait for the wind to drop and for JoJo to walk (hobble) past....


----------

